# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ايلي صعب- للقصير

## Paradise



----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا
يسلموا براديس

----------


## باريسيا

*حلوين وكلاسيك 
اكتر واحد حبيته الازرق 


يسلمو الايادي 
على الصوره والفساتين 
حلوين ياحلو 
بانتظار جديدك*

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا برادايس

----------


## بسبوس

> 


الله يوفقك وتكوني مصممة جميلة بس الا قبل الاخير ابعثيها الى شب بدو يموت  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

> جميل جدا
> يسلموا براديس


شكرا على مرورك

----------


## Paradise

> *حلوين وكلاسيك 
> اكتر واحد حبيته الازرق 
> 
> 
> يسلمو الايادي 
> على الصوره والفساتين 
> حلوين ياحلو 
> بانتظار جديدك*


تسلميلي يا باريسيا
شو انك مزوئة

----------


## Paradise

> الله يوفقك وتكوني مصممة جميلة بس الا قبل الاخير ابعثيها الى شب بدو يموت


شكرا والتوفيق للجميع

----------


## العالي عالي

فساتين رائعة وجميلة وذوووووق رفيع

مشكورة

----------


## Paradise

> فساتين رائعة وجميلة وذوووووق رفيع
> 
> مشكورة


انت الزوء يا العالي عالي

----------

